# Minneapolis to Miami



## happytotravel (Feb 5, 2012)

Greetings,

I have just completed the MSP to Washington DC to Hollywood Florida.

This is my 1st long distance trip, and thanks to the boards here I was able to prepare for it.

So all went well, and every train was on time

from msp to chciago we sat in coach and went to the observation car for awhile. I have to say the only thing is the car we sat in smelled bad, oh well. and it was so cold. But all in all it went well and enjoyed the trip.

From Chicgo to DC:

We went t the lounge to wait because we had a bedroom. Now for some reason I got a really good deal on that so I took it. all I can say is that it was so nice, clean, and big. we were in room E and it had more room than the other ones we saw, there was extra room next to the single seat, dont know why. Our attendant was so nice, for some reason his name escapes me at the moment. The only bad thing I really have to say is that the lady next to us, coughed all night long and when I say all night I mean all night. and there was a door in between ours and hers, I think this room turned into a family room or something, Saw her in the acela lounge in DC and she never coughed once. I am sory to say I was not impressed with the food, it was just ok, but what was nice were the servers, that made for a nice experience as well as the table mates we had the pleasure of sitting with and having nice conversations.

From DC to Hollywood Florida, last stop before Miami

We had a roomette, and it was great, we laughed about the Pooper in the room and dealt with it. this trip was 22 hours and it went by much faster than we thought it would, our attentant was roger and he was very nice.he helped us off the train and while wating for luggage, and wathcing the train take off, my husbands phone rang and it was my phone calling him, I had left it on the train and they were calling me to let me know. So I will be picking it up at the station in the morning. I sure hope it is there. So that was so nice they called right away. He must have remembered our names and just called my husbad right away.

Met some nice people on the train and can't wait for what the return trip brings. What a wonderful adventure we had and I think this just may be the way to travel for us.

So give me a few weeks and you will get the trip report from Miami to Minneapolis.

Now off to explore the south of Floirda.


----------



## jb64 (Feb 8, 2012)

glad you had a good trip to Florida. Amtrak gods were smiling on you since all of your trains were ontime.


----------



## amtkstn (Feb 8, 2012)

Which train did you ride from Chicago to Washington?


----------



## MrEd (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for the report happy to travel. good news about phone. awesome.


----------



## happytotravel (Feb 9, 2012)

I was on the capitol limited, leaving chicago about 7 pm I think. got into washington at about 1: 30 in the afternoon.

Like I said, it was a great trip and such nice people. Can't wait for the return!


----------



## amtkstn (Feb 9, 2012)

I did the Capital Limited a few years ago both ways in sleeper.


----------

